

New PHP.net redesign - tswicegood
http://docs.php.net/

======
cfinke
That's too bad. I spend A LOT of time on that website, and all of the visual
cues I had come to expect are now gone, leaving me feeling lost.

------
taylorbuley
Looking great. I spend A LOT of time on that website so I hope it's as usable
as it is pretty.

------
noctrine
It appears that so far the manual remains unchanged, so my use isn't really
interrupted.

